# Conflict of Interest Question



## King of Queens (Apr 27, 2009)

i'm laid of for a while, like many. Another trade that sometimes uses electricians has called me for work. i just met a guy, gave him my info and got a call. not real electric work, just plugging and unplugging lights at most, probably alot of cdl driving and suspension cable work. any positive advice. thanks


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

My advice is to take care of your family the best way you know how.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

King of Queens said:


> i'm laid of for a while, like many. Another trade that sometimes uses electricians has called me for work. i just met a guy, gave him my info and got a call. not real electric work, just plugging and unplugging lights at most, probably alot of cdl driving and suspension cable work. any positive advice. thanks


Go for it.
Just be careful, you could wake up in a tub of ice and be missing kidney!!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Am I missing something whats the conflict?

If anyone (IN MY OPION) has a conflict between the IBEW and feeding their family, they have their priorities out of whack.


----------



## King of Queens (Apr 27, 2009)

just trying to get info, hall is closed on sunday's. my local screwed up the pensions so everyone is dipping into their 401k to make the mortgage payment. what will we all do when we're old, social security is gone, and no money for retirement? could easily see them hunting me down for not sitting on my ass waiting for a call from the hall. i


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

temp hijack; i did'nt know the IBEW had 401K. is it a mutual fund type ? :blink:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

King of Queens said:


> just trying to get info, hall is closed on sunday's. my local screwed up the pensions so everyone is dipping into their 401k to make the mortgage payment. what will we all do when we're old, social security is gone, and no money for retirement? could easily see them hunting me down for not sitting on my ass waiting for a call from the hall. i


 
I still see NO CONFLICT. You are more concerned about upsetting a few bro's that feeding your family and keeping a roof over your head. Somewhere in your upbringing you missed some key lessons.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Didn't know IBEW had 401's?

Lot's of locals have dual retirement - annuity and defined benefit program. One of the reasons a lot of people are attracted to membership. Your retirement is yours, regardless of whether you work for one contractor for 30 years, or 100's doing short calls and working wherever there is a job. The contractor pays into your account, they never have control of it! 

That said, doesn't mean you shouldn't respect your employer, it just means the playing field is now level. For those not familiar with benefit packages, it normally represents about one third of your total pay package....

For simlicity If package is $30 an hour, and scale were $20 an hour, your probably would have $10 an hour going to insurance, retirement, some misc.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Rockyd said:


> The contractor pays into your account, they never have control of it!


 
My union employees have two seperate types of retirement, but non-union employees have profit sharing I have NO CONTROL OVER THIS, it is theirs to manage as they see fit.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

thanx!!!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

King, just do what you need to do. Just don't advertise the fact. Might even be a good idea, since you are in a tight-knit area, to not really mention it to the wife (I say that with some reservation). When you go to your other job each day, tell he you're "going to help a guy out". It sucks that you feel torn the way you do, but I wouldn't bat an eye at doing what I needed to do to pay the bills.


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> King, just do what you need to do. Just don't advertise the fact. Might even be a good idea, since you are in a tight-knit area, to not really mention it to the wife (I say that with some reservation). When you go to your other job each day, tell he you're "going to help a guy out". It sucks that you feel torn the way you do, but I wouldn't bat an eye at doing what I needed to do to pay the bills.


I agree with mdshunk, Just do it and dont talk about it.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

King of Queens said:


> just trying to get info, hall is closed on sunday's. my local screwed up the pensions so everyone is dipping into their 401k to make the mortgage payment. what will we all do when we're old, social security is gone, and no money for retirement? could easily see them hunting me down for not sitting on my ass waiting for a call from the hall. i


What the heck are you talking about? Do you mean, you don't have a B fund anymore, so you need a loan from your 401k and cannot because you've already defaulted? That's not the local screwing up the pensions brother, our pension has in fact, (especially in the face of recent turbulence,) done FINE.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Rockyd said:


> Didn't know IBEW had 401's?
> 
> Lot's of locals have dual retirement - annuity and defined benefit program. One of the reasons a lot of people are attracted to membership. Your retirement is yours, regardless of whether you work for one contractor for 30 years, or 100's doing short calls and working wherever there is a job. The contractor pays into your account, they never have control of it!
> 
> ...


For the record, we have 5. The international annuity and defined benifit, the local annuity and the local defined benifit. For those who don''t happen to be the last hired and the first laid-off on EVERY JOB THEY GO TO thare's a B-fund. And the 6th is a local 401k plan. The 5th (B-fund) is being eliminated (no new contributions) but the 401k is taking it's place.


----------

